# Transexuals , Transgender ;the biggest hidden minority



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 16, 2007)

Transsexualism is a condition in which a person identifies with the physical sex which is different from the physical sex of their birth. Transsexualism is considered a taboo subject in many parts of the world and has become more widely known in Western nations in the late 20th century due to the sexual revolution, but remains a highly controversial topic. Negativism and discrimination about transsexualism may stem from religious beliefs or cultural norms however many cultures around the world and throughout time have not only held a place for transsexuals within their societies or even culturally sanction them,

they are under tremendous pressure within themselves , then society , religious cults after them , making miserable life more miserable more .most live a life with deep confusion and chaos ,  very minute support them , 

even worse than gays and lesbians too ...50% commits suicide ... what should be there ultimate fate 

any one has something to discuss about , who knows there might be one here too ..lets every one come their views...


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

poor fellas, nature plays random dice


----------



## moshel (Dec 16, 2007)

hmm...never thought abt this topic still i believe that all humans deserve respect. If a person is transexual, transgender or gay or lesbian. He or she is still a human being. and if u dont like them, stay away from them. atleast dont abuse them.


----------



## Pravas (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah I totally Agree with Moshel, i too share the same opinion.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 16, 2007)

the response here shows that there is very less information abt TS/TG's here in India


----------



## eminemence (Dec 17, 2007)

I think people will not reply as they think that supporting any of these ppl will make them one of them.
Anyways it will take some more decades/centuries before they are whole heartedly accepted in Indian society at least.
--eminemence.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 18, 2007)

yaa , but supporting them doesn't make like them


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 20, 2007)

*www.transsexual.org/TEST0.html ,test ur self ...


----------



## blueshift (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh.. I am neither against them nor I will be supporting them.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ depends on your liberal approach .


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

gays or lesbians must be forced to be straight.it is a society which is heterosexual and all are made to follow this.

hough?transsexual,transgenders?are u meant higdas?they are should be treated to be normal if possible.


----------



## Pat (Dec 20, 2007)

An interesting read on this topic:

*specials.rediff.com/news/2007/nov/20sld01.htm


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 21, 2007)

Transsexuals are not hijda , first get the meaning of transexuals .....


----------



## GirlieBoy (Jan 3, 2008)

"50% commits suicide" is not accurate.  It's more like 20%, but even that's too many dead.  I'm a transexual and know many, many others.  I only know factually of one suicide.   

I have seen a variety of persons that have claimed to be transexuals.  But with some of these people something doesn't ring true with their proclaimation.

It seems that some simply have too much time on their hands. Others are gay or lesbian and are sort of trying to be trendy.  I know of a genetic female that claims to be a male but then claims that her gender expression (how she expresses her gender) is female!?!

I know that I was born with a condition that has to be given its due respect.  If I hadn't been extremely patient about acting on my feelings I would be vulnerable to any suggestion that I am confused. I am not. But I hate my body.  It is like living in hell, or worse, maybe it IS hell.  

Please be kind to the transexuals you may meet throughout your lifetime. It is without a doubt the most difficult thing a person will experience.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 4, 2008)

i dont support them.... but i wont go against them or bother them either. I feel just like we cannot discriminate people based on their colour we cannot do it on sexuality either. A person is gay,lesb,straight,trans........its that persons way of life and others should not bother him/her.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think this gays/lesb are the main cause of spreading of AIDS,VD's(venereal diseases).also these ppl are may be more responsible for pedophilia


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ Wow....thats a serious accusation . It will be interesting to see others comment on this .


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 6, 2008)

its hard to understand the feeling of Transsexuals ,since they are entirely different from others ....respect is must 

reagrding praka ,his theory is totally absurd .


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 6, 2008)

You know I think that we should just let them be what they are. The fact that we have given them titles and made them a part of a defined community is distancing them from the main stream. They deserve as much media and other forms of attention as straight people get. Educate them about the problems and risks which they face, which everyone faces and simply let them be. There is no need to give them any special attention at all. They need to be treated as any other human being just because they have eccentric sexual or dressing behaviour is simply no reason to make them into something different frrom other humans.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 19, 2008)

Let them have their on life.....treat them like you would treat anybody.


----------



## minniawochat (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi

   They are humans too.

   I saw one contractor who have more then 30+ Transgenders who work in building site

thanks

thanks


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jan 25, 2008)

there should be a MAN and a WOMAN in this world, anybody other than that should be killed. period .


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

^^including u


----------



## legolas (Feb 9, 2008)

T159  hahaa rightly put,
Gururaj, have you heard abt the two words "free" "will" ??
Praka, I seriously hope what u said was for the sake of argument...
while the concept has always remained from very old times, its just brought into limelight now.... As I pointed in another post, this is the stage of denial. Narrowminded dogmatic people who are obstinate find difficult to digest...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

wtf is wrong with you guys ? transexuals and homosexuals are just people. How foolish can you be to think that any person who does something thats not "normal" is a confused sex-addicted psycho ?

I agree that the "natural" laws need to be respected, but not showing any empathy to these people is just plain absurd. Its cheap, rude and inhuman. Agreed, someone may be misguided and not aware of nature, but if they choose their lifestyle that does not harm us, why should we bother ?

Hijiras may be a neusence to the society because of their harassing people in trains, buses, cities like Mumbai, etc, but not all transexuals are hijiras. The two are quite different. Infact, most transexuals may not even be noticable. The same applies for homosexuals too.


----------

